# un saludo / un beso



## mary b

¿Qué expresión de despedida (en un correo electrónico informal) se considera más adecuada en España para una profesora que se dirige a sus alumnos (adultos)?

Muchísimas gracias por sus aportaciones


----------



## Xiscomx

Es una cuestión muy personal. En mi caso yo diría: «Un cariñoso saludo».


----------



## mary b

Xiscomx said:


> Es una cuestión muy personal. En mi caso yo diría: «Un cariñoso saludo».


Ya lo sé por eso me interesan todas las opiniones y voy a elegir según mi forma de ser. Pero busco algo que sea cordial, que no sea demasiado formal o frío dado que ya hay cierta confianza, bueno la que se puede tener con alumnos, pero como no vivo en España no sé hoy que se suele/se puede decir.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo usaría un caluroso/afectuoso saludo.
Lo del beso lo dejo para amigos/amigas muy íntimos o para familiares.

Saludos


----------



## Rondivu

Profesora a sus alumnos, ¿un beso? No me parece apropiado. "Un saludo cordial", "saludos".



PACOALADROQUE said:


> Yo usaría un caluroso/afectuoso saludo.
> Lo del beso lo dejo para amigos/amigas muy íntimos o para familiares.
> 
> Saludos



A mí "caluroso" me daría que pensar también, si me lo dijese mi profesora.  

Un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

Pues depende de tu relación con los alumnos, como bien dices. La enseñanza para adultos ofrece más posibilidades que la enseñanza para jóvenes, sobre todo si ya os conocéis bien y os tratáis de manera informal también en la clase.

En mi opinión, puedes utilizar "un abrazo" sin problemas: es menos formal que "un saludo" o algo por el estilo y no es tan afectuoso como "un beso".


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Coincido con los demás. En general, yo diría: _Un saludo_ o _Un cordial saludo_. Si es que conoces muy bien a un determinado alumno y dependiendo de la situación, quizás: _Un abrazo_ o parecido. Y, probablemente, habrá preferencias personales.
_
Un beso/Besos, _etc. lo dejaría para un amigo, familiar o para otro contexto.


Saludos.


----------



## Rondivu

Maryb
Una cosa, por favor. Cuando ves a esos alumnos en persona,  ¿les das un beso o un abrazo? O si no los has visto nunca porque tu relación con ellos es estrictamente por Internet, ¿les darías un beso o un abrazo, si los vieses en persona?


----------



## blasita

Ah, personalmente no usaría "caluroso saludo". "Afectuoso" me parece muy bien. Tampoco emplearía normalmente "cariñoso saludo" en este caso porque puede sonar ambiguo, pero no digo que no pueda ser adecuado según las circunstancias. Como he dicho antes, puede depender de la situación en sí, y que conste que además solo hablo de mi uso.


----------



## Maximino

Yo también descartaría _Un beso_ por ser demasiado íntimo, sugerente, posible de interpretar de más de una forma (seguro que más de algún alumno avispado te querrá cobrar el beso después). Si en la relación con tus alumnos hay cierta confianza, yo estaría entre la opción de _Un abrazo, _propuesta por Peterdg, o un sencillo _Chao _o un _Nos vemos_. 


En cualquier caso, tú mejor que nadie puedes calibrar cuál forma de despedida es más apropiada al conocer de cerca cómo es la idiosincrasia del griego.


Un saludo cordial


----------



## mary b

Rondivu said:


> Maryb
> Una cosa, por favor. Cuando ves a esos alumnos en persona,  ¿les das un beso o un abrazo? O si no los has visto nunca porque tu relación con ellos es estrictamente por Internet, ¿les darías un beso o un abrazo, si los vieses en persona?



Bueno, la verdad que no. En la academia no nos besamos cada vez que nos vemos, sólo a veces, antes o después de las vacaciones o en algún ocasión especial (cumpleaños). Muchas gracias por su ayuda

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Ha quedado muy claro.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Pues depende de tu relación con los alumnos, como bien dices. La enseñanza para adultos ofrece más posibilidades que la enseñanza para jóvenes, sobre todo si ya os conocéis bien y os tratáis de manera informal también en la clase.
> 
> En mi opinión, puedes utilizar "un abrazo" sin problemas: es menos formal que "un saludo" o algo por el estilo y no es tan afectuoso como "un beso".



Yo pienso lo mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Yo pienso lo mismo.


 Yo también, como he dicho antes. Pero aún así, como se da ningún contexto (que para mí es necesario), sigo pensando que podría depender de algunos más factores; la relación profesor-alumnos (aquí incluido, por ejemplo, el tiempo de relación entre ellos, como había dicho Peter), el tipo de enseñanza, la institución y demás. Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sin duda. Pero así como la mayoría descartaríamos *beso* en cualquier contexto, por demasiado íntimo, está bien que maryb sepa que *un abrazo* nos parece natural a muchos si la relación con los alumnos es amistosa y distendida, algo frecuente cuando se enseña a adultos.

Un saludo


----------



## Kaxgufen

Por estas pampas se usa mucho el "Saludos cordiales".


----------



## Cal inhibes

Cordial saludo se ha extendido mucho, creo que en todas las latitudes. El beso está descartado. Sobre todo, ten en cuenta el pasodoble famoso:
la española, cuando besa,
es que besa de verdá,
y a ninguna le iinteresa 
besar por frivolidá. . .  

Cordial saludo.


----------



## jorgema

Por mi lado también descartaríamos los besos, que reservamos para situaciones más íntimas o de más familiaridad. Abrazos sí los repartimos sin problemas, pero creo que en ese caso (una maestra a sus alumnos) unos 'saludos' están más que bien, con el añadido quizás de _afectuosos_, _muchos_, _calurosos_; el adjetivo _cordiales _me suena un poco más formal.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Y por qué no un simple:

_Cariños.

Mary b

__


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Y por qué no un simple:
> 
> _Cariños.
> 
> Mary b
> 
> __



¿Cariños? eso es demasiado.
Afectuosamente
                duvija


----------



## Mackinder

Correos recientes de mis profesoras terminan así:

Cordialmente/Un saludo cordial/Saludos/Saludos cordiales,

Pepa Pérez


----------



## blasita

Vampiro said:


> Y por qué no un simple:
> 
> _Cariños.
> 
> Mary b__


 A mí siempre me ha gustado esta despedida, pero nunca he visto usarla a ningún español y, lo siento, pero no me parece adecuada en el caso de Mary. Saludos.

Añado una curiosidad. Hace años ya, compartía centro con una profesora española que desde el primer día mandaba besos en sus comunicaciones escritas con alumnos. Como ha quedado claro en esta conversación, esto no es lo más habitual.


----------



## Rondivu

mary b said:


> Bueno, la verdad que no. En la academia no nos besamos cada vez que nos vemos, sólo a veces, antes o después de las vacaciones o en algún ocasión especial (cumpleaños). Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos. Ha quedado muy claro.



Ya tienes bastantes respuestas donde elegir, aun así te daré mi opinión otra vez. 
"Un beso" (descartado por todos) y "un abrazo" son saludos que implican un contacto físico. 
Si yo le envío besos a alguien es porque cuando vea a esa persona se los voy a dar. Lo mismo sucede con "un abrazo". No me parecen apropiados como saludo entre una profesora y sus alumnos. 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> ¿Cariños? eso es demasiado.
> Afectuosamente
> duvija


Entonces:

_Los voy a reventar en el próximo examen.
Junten miedo.

Mary b
__


----------



## Rondivu

No, yo pondría:

MUAAAAACKS rodeado de corazoncitos, y entre paréntesis (aprobado general) 

Mary b


----------



## romarsan

Tras todos los aportes creo que la dueña del hilo ya puede valorar cual es la despedida más adecuada para su mail. Solo quería resaltar que "besos" es menos cálido que "un beso" y quizá podría valer como despedida cuando el trato es entre gente joven y "besos y abrazos" es muy cariñoso pero al ser una frase hecha quita intensidad. Un punto de vista más.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Un saludo y para que no quede tan seco una coletilla que depende de la ocasión y condiciones de la despedida.
Un saludo y hasta el lunes
Un saludo y hasta después de vacaciones
Un saludo y hasta que las ranas crien pelo
Un saludo, y si no nos vemos más, ya nos hemos visto demasiado
Un saludo, y que disfruteis del fin de semana
Etc., etc.


----------



## Vampiro

romarsan said:


> Tras todos los aportes creo que la dueña del hilo ya puede valorar cual es la despedida más adecuada para su mail. Solo quería resaltar que "besos" es menos cálido que "un beso" y quizá podría valer como despedida cuando el trato es entre gente joven y "besos y abrazos" es muy cariñoso pero al ser una frase hecha quita intensidad. Un punto de vista más.


También se puede con la aclaración “Besos y abrazos no quitan pedazos”
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Una persona muy estimada se despide con besotes. Un adulto no puede  sacar de los besotes ninguna conclusión que vaya más allá de la más sana  amistad. Pero dudo que sea una fórmula de despedida adecuada entre una  profesora o un profesor y sus alumnos o alumnas adultos. Existiendo  'Adios' no veo la necesidad de buscar más. Si se quiere ser más  expresivos se puede decir: 'Adios muchachos, estudiantes de mi vida,...'


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no creo que haya una correlación exacta entre las fórmulas de cortesía que emplea por escrito y las fórmulas o gestos que emplea en persona. Es decir, yo puedo despedirme de un alumno (y de hecho, lo hago constantemente) con *un abrazo* y no dárselo cuando lo veo en persona. Ocurre que *un saludo* me parece muy frío dada la relación que tengo con ellos, simplemente. Mi impresión, o al menos el uso al que me tiene acostumbrado la gente que me envía mensajes, es que en este nuevo género epistolar masivo y cotidiano que ha impuesto Internet hay una gradación simple en orden creciente de familiaridad: un saludo/un abrazo/un beso. Se le pueden añadir adjetivos que maticen (afectuoso, cordial, etc.) pero yo no los veo a menudo y más bien me remiten a cuando uno enviaba cartas por correo postal. 

Dicho esto, no cabe duda de que dependerá de la zona, el contexto preciso y aun el temperamento de cada cual.

Un saludo


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Ocurre que *un saludo* me parece muy frío dada la relación que tengo con ellos, simplemente.




 Ya te van a ...

Bueno, en realidad la pregunta en serio es (y no es off-topic): ¿Usarían la misma expresión para todos? con alumnos del sexo opuesto también? o eso influye en la elección de la despedida?
Digamos, la posible acusación de acoso ¿llega a influenciar los correos?


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Ya te van a ...
> 
> Bueno, en realidad la pregunta en serio es (y no es off-topic): ¿Usarían la misma expresión para todos? con alumnos del sexo opuesto también? o eso influye en la elección de la despedida?
> Digamos, la posible acusación de acoso ¿llega a influenciar los correos?



Por aquí el asunto es mucho más relajado que en Estados Unidos, Duvi. Yo jamás he visto en mi entorno una acusación de acoso, a no ser que metas mano a alguien. De mis alumnas, tras pasar un curso, me despido con *un beso*, y ellas hacen lo mismo. Quizá no sea frecuente (mi gremio es relajado), pero el ambiente de una clase lo creas tú, en gran medida. Son todas adultas (jóvenes), si viviera en Chicago estaría preso hace años.


----------



## Agró

El curso pasado fue el primero en que me dirigí a mis alumnos (adultos) por correo electrónico, casi siempre para comunicar aburridos asuntos de tipo organizativo, así que no había lugar para comunicaciones muy afectivas. Lo resolví con un triste "Un saludo", "Saludos", y cosas así.
Los besos y los abrazos, en vivo, me los reservé para ciertas estudiantes especialmente _dotadas_ para la asignatura.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Los besos y los abrazos, en vivo, me los reservé para ciertas estudiantes especialmente _dotadas_ para la asignatura.



Compartiríamos celda. ¿Roncas?


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Compartiríamos celda. ¿Roncas?



Me dicen que no, pero igual es para no humillarme.
Ahora, me da que roncar sería el menor de nuestros problemas.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Ya te van a ...
> 
> Bueno, en realidad la pregunta en serio es (y no es off-topic): ¿Usarían la misma expresión para todos? con alumnos del sexo opuesto también? o eso influye en la elección de la despedida?
> Digamos, la posible acusación de acoso ¿llega a influenciar los correos?


Duvi... ¿de verdad están rayando la papa a ese nivel en Iuesei?
No sé si reírme o llorar.

En cuanto a la consulta del hilo, y hablando muy en serio, yo creo que lo mejor es usar algo como "cordiales saludos", "con afecto", o similares; a menos que se trate de una profe de teatro, de música, o de alguna actividad más "relajada" como bien dijo Lurrezko.
Para el resto de las asignaturas me parece lo mejor mantener una cordial distancia, de lo contrario los niñitos o no tan niñitos se suben muy pronto arriba del piano.
_


----------



## Curiel88

Como responder cuando te dicen adiós, besos. Forma cariñosa!


----------



## Mister Draken

Curiel88 said:


> Como responder cuando te dicen adiós, besos. Forma cariñosa!



¿En qué situación, cuál es el contexto?


----------



## Curiel88

Mister Draken said:


> ¿En qué situación, cuál es el contexto?


 A tu novio/a


----------



## Curiel88

Ejemplo cuando están x colgar la llamada


----------



## Mister Draken

"Otro beso, mi amor". "Otro beso, cariño".


----------



## Curiel88

Abra otra contestación?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Curiel88 said:


> *¿H*abrá otra contestación?


Claro, la que se te ocurra en ese momento... Si te ha dicho _Chao, un beso_, le puedes decir lo que sugirió Mister Draken o, simplemente, _Otro, Otro para ti, Igual, _hacer la onomatopeya del propio beso (muac o el sonido que se use en tu zona); o si estás enfadado, en vez de responder con otro beso, colgar o mandarla a la m... 

Saludos


----------



## Curiel88

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 me.encanta!


----------

